# Hoffmann on fitting aftermarket burrs



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Point James made about burr geometry and its impact on coffee is little understood which is refreshing given some of the claims out there.

Curious why James focused, primarily, on two brew grinders.


----------



## Colio07 (Mar 9, 2015)

Interesting video, and good point about the imperfect understanding of burr geometry and its impact on coffee.

I suspect James focused primarily on brew grinders because of the genesis of the idea for the video... In the video he alluded to making the burr change on his Wilfa and noticing the grind setting drift - so I wonder whether his thinking was along the lines of, "I know, I could make a video about this. What other examples / potential issues might I point to? How about negative impact on a motor?" And then from there it was straightforward to find something - in this case a brew-focused grinder, the Ode - that was spec'd for filter but underpowered for espresso. I expect it would have been harder to find a popular espresso-focused grinder that would have had such an issue (at least as obviously, anyway).


----------

